# Appaloosa genetics! (pics!)



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

I should also add that the second mare has thrown a chestnut blanket foal! Would anyone care to explain what color these Appies would be considered? There's some crazy colouring like leopard snowcap varnish roan :lol:


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

The first would be a chestnut with a blanket who is going to roan out by the l ook of him, so you could also call him Varnish roan

The second is a Chestnut Varnish Roan. 

At least that's what I would call them. 

Here's mine

Black with a blanket (And a partial blue eye!) Genetically he'd be LP/lp










Brown with frosting. She's 11 and hasn't varnished just has a lot of white hair ticking. Her color is hard to tell in pictures. I wouldn't be surprised if she was LP/LP (Homozygous) but I haven't tested her. 











And this one
Chesnut Varnish Roan. He's actually almost fully roaned out to look like a leopard. He looked like your boy when he was a baby, solid with a little roany blanket. I wouldn't be surprised to see yours roan out much like this one. Another who is likely LP/lp but hasn't been tested. 











A helpful graph 









Being LP/LP means they* WILL* pass color and or characteristics onto their offspring. LP/lp means they MIGHT pass on color/characteristics, but it's not 100% guarantee. 

There is also something called the PATTN gene that the Appaloosa Project has been working on but I haven't read into it yet. They apparently just made a test for it, which is neat. 
http://www.appaloosaproject.co/arti...awaited-dna-test-for-patn1-now-available.html


You'll find a lot of people call patterns different things. Many might call my black with a blanket "Near Leopard" But that isn't really a thing. He's black, with a very large blanket. He could roan out but he hasn't yet (he's 3) if anything he's getting darker.


----------



## IndianaJones (Aug 13, 2014)

Mine as a baby and as an adult. He's a few spot (and by few I mean two :lol Toby I/II leopard with a tiny bit of varnish left. Just an interesting version of almost no change! And he's covered in his fancy winter mud yellow...don't mind that.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I always thought that a true few spot is born that way, and does not change-ie, would not have varnish marks
Could be wrong, as I never worried that much about Appaloosa color genetics, and instead always bred for ability first.
I do know that my chance of color was much higher with a true few spot of a snowcap, and tried to avoid roaning and greying genes, although you really can;t get away that much from the Appaloosa roan, which is part of the Lp complex.
Im more concerned with CSNB, linked to the LP complex


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

This is a colt, out of the few spot High Sign Nugget, and out of a solid black non characteristic ApHC mare


This is our Might Bright bred stallion, who produced about 40% solids



Gelding out of same solid black mare and High Sign Nugget. Has the roaning gene



On the other hand, this is my old reining mare,now age 29, and she is still the exact same color-no roaning. She is by our former snowcap stallion, Bright Image (not pictured) and out of an AQHA chestnut daughter of a son of Peppy San



My avatar horse, by the mighty bred stallion, and out of an AQHA mare. Also had three full sisters-all solid



A daughter out of my old reining mare, and by the few spot stallion, High Sign Nugget



filly by Cody, and out of a Rock Star daughter. She went to the Czech republic



Full brother to filly above



Bottomline, I care first what a horse can do, even a color bred horse, and try to avoid CSNB, roaning or greying beyond that, I dont care!

For along time , Appaloosas got no respect in the showring, in open competition, as people showed loud colored Appaloosas, regardless of ability
Not saying one should not try to breed for color, but not as the primary and first choice-JMO


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Wonderful pictures guys! And no I bought him because he had strong solid legs and we had an instant connection. Which was amazing since his owners had to rope him and tie him to a post to let him freak out  he was a pasture bred baby that was by a backyard breeder, I thought I'd take him because he was only $500 and he was pastured in a bunch of loose barbed wire and it was hellish. Turns out though he is smart as a whip and he's extremely athletic so I made a good choice.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

They are ALL gorgeous!! Wow. You all could have your own Appaloosa World Championships!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow everyone!! Unreal appys! Love them all.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

LOVE all the cool colors LP and PTN throw! So much fun and so much guessing and so much change!

Also, Smilie, I like your 3rd pic down. Glad I'm not the only one who makes funny faces in action shots.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

karliejaye said:


> LOVE all the cool colors LP and PTN throw! So much fun and so much guessing and so much change!
> 
> Also, Smilie, I like your 3rd pic down. Glad I'm not the only one who makes funny faces in action shots.


Hey, that;s not me on him! I agree the face is funny, but the rider is the non pro reiner that bought him as a yearling, and had him trained.
She then sent me that picture.

ThoughT I would add this picture of hubby's old trail horse, that we had to put down at age 22
We got him for free, as a weanling, from a fellow Appaloosa breeder, that also had a PMU business, which helped to finance his true horse interests, as it did for so many horse people that got into the PMU business then had the means to bring up some very nice studs, build indoor arenas and pursue their horse interest
In this case, the breeder was into race bred Appaloosas and racing
Thus, he brought up a son of Scooter Bug G, and offered fellow memeberof our culb, free colts on two stipulations, and if not fulfilled , the horse had to be returned
One, the colt had to be gelded-no problem
second, her had to run in two Appaloosa races, as a three year old-no deal in my books, as I knew race training and gate approval were needed.

But hubby,said, 'I'm going to pick out my new trail horse! You or Chris (son) can break him, and he only needs to come out of that gate twice!
So, hubby signed the agreement!
Well, 'Frankie', the horse promised to be agreat trail horse, when we started him as a late two year old, but there was that race committment.
We did send him out for rac etraining, he was coming out of that gate fast, but then there were no Appaloosa races written for the rest of that year in Alberta. Thus , Hubby did some work on the arena instead, and the race agreement was voided. Frankie went from that race training, almost straight out on afall hunt, and never looked back!
When we got him, Frankie was black, with a small white lacy blanket (I will find a foal pic and post it later)
He roaned over the years, and that roaning revealed vivid black spots, so that he looked like a loud black leopard, and stayed that way until we had to put him down







This pic, when he was still roaning


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice pics, Smilie. That's up at Yahatinda, right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Regula said:


> Nice pics, Smilie. That's up at Yahatinda, right?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, all except the bottom picture, which I believe, is down south, where you start at Grassy Pass
You must ride at the Ya Ha also!


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes . I'm the weird one there with the dressage saddle and the helmet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Regula said:


> Yes . I'm the weird one there with the dressage saddle and the helmet.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That picture is not coming up for me!
Don't feel bad about the helmet, as I know that I should wear one more often!
I did wear a helmet, taking Charlie out on some of her first trail rides. Been a little more careful, since I had a depressed skull fracture that almost killed me.
No, it was not related to horses or riding, but rather to a fossil hike that I went on, with the idiot quide actually climbing above where a few of use were in a draw below, and dis lodging a rock, that found my head!

Here is a picture of Charlie, going up the Panther, which is a much shorter haul then the YA Ha, so often go there for a day ride


----------



## ctec377 (Feb 14, 2008)

This is my varnish roan appy, Cooper. His pedigree is here, so you can see his background:

Chocolate Dream Bar Appaloosa

When I first got his papers, I thought it was the wrong horse. I wasn't familiar with Appy roans and he sure didn't look like the chocolate brown on his papers. 

Crazy how they change.

Cooper younger:



















Cooper now:










He has a partial blue/multicolor eye too:


----------

